# just take care of yourself



## Iris (Mar 17, 2011)

Nowadays,health is more and more important.And also more and more guys will pay more attention to their health.

After you play golf,you should take a rest,and also the most important is that you should eat something proper.Because it can help you keep eneergetic.

If you have some good advice ,I hope you shoul tell us.Let us share with it together.
:cheeky4::dunno::thumbsup:


----------



## Jimmy (Dec 12, 2011)

Yeah this is true. Without a good health you cannot play any game. I know that golf doesn't require so much fitness except few but if you are not fit you cannot play the golf right.


----------

